# Information on Ford 3610 Model A313C



## Ford3610 (Apr 1, 2014)

We are looking at a Ford 3610 Model A313c Unit 3B16B unable to find information on this tractor anywhere. Would like to get the tractors year and what its worth. 
If anyone knows of a website please email us at [email protected] with anything. 

Thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy,

Welcome to the Ford New Holland Tractor Forum.

Model A313c breaks down as follows:
Model A3 - should be CA3 - Ford 3610.
Engine - 1 - Diesel.
PTO - 3 - Live 540 rpm PTO.
Transmission - C - 8 speed (4 forward x 1 reverse plus Hi/Lo shifter)

Manufacturing Code 3B16B breaks down as follows:
Year - 3 - 1983
Date - B16 - February 16th
Shift - B - day shift

tractordata.comwill give you basic details of the tractor.

tractorhouse.com has two 3610's for sale at this time, but no prices listed.

Ebay has one for sale for $6250 (or best offer).

The Ford 3610 is a very nice tractor. This tractor was built 1982-83. Prices seem to be all over the place. Condition and hours are important. Make sure the clutch works, the PTO shifts easily, the lift works, tires good, any leaks?, minimal rust.

I guess I'm old-fashioned, but I would place the value at $5-$6K. Dealers seem to ask/want more than that.


----------



## Ford3610 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Ford3610*

Thank you for the information, we have been all over looking for information and there doesn't seem to be much out there..
a couple of additional questions if you don't mind......

The hydraulic system, does the rear end, transmission, front end loader and PTO, does it all run on the same system and there is a reservoir on the left front of the engine, looks like what a power steering pump on a vehicle would be, is that the reservoir for the hydraulic pump? 

is there anyone to contact regarding what this tractor is worth??? 

Really appreciate your help...

Thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You didn't mention the front-end loader in your first post. That adds quite a bit to the value. I will increase my guestimate to $8500- $9500. I would contact tractorhouse.com for a value. Used tractors are their business. 

The rear differential reservoir also serves as the hydraulic reservoir. The transmission is a separate reservoir. The hydraulic pump (8.5 gpm) is mounted on the left rear of the engine, driven by the camshaft. Hydraulic filter is also mounted near the pump. 

The power steering pump is independent, and has it own reservoir inside the case. There is also a filter inside the power steering case.

Your loader may have a front engine-driven pump, in which case the reservoir is usually in an upright of the loader frame. If the loader is using the tractor's internal hydraulics, it draws fluid from the rear differential reservoir.


----------



## Ford3610 (Apr 1, 2014)

Drained all the fuel out, new fuel filter still can't get it primed....any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This is a procedure originally posted by *Jerry/MT* on the YT Forum. I’ve added a few things, but it’s the best detailed bleeding procedure that I’ve seen.

My tractor can be a PITA to get started if I run it out of fuel, or if the filter gets plugged. 

_____________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## Ford3610 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for your help, started at the tank worked ourselves to the fuel filter canister, main fuel line going into the canister with pit cock open has full flow of fuel. After giving it time for canister filter to fill with fuel, no fuel comes out of either of the tops lines that go to the fuel pump. This is not attempting to crank just attempting to see where we have fuel. And after sitting you can take the bleeder completely out of the fuel pump and you get no fuel. After filling fuel filter canister with fuel, should there not be fuel coming of the two top fuel lines feeding the fuel pump? Thought maybe something was restricting in the top of the fuel filter canister everything open, can't understand once full of fuel it wouldn't come out of those two top lines... 
By the way, if you would like to contact me or I can call you, the fuel pump does not seem to be getting fuel... 
Let me know if you have some time to discuss, I would really like to get this fixed, past frustrated, cant tell you how much I appreciate your help and advice...
my number is 317 223 8999, 
Thank you again...

Rick


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You have a blockage somewhere.

On the "Fuel System Diesel" attachment, see item #10 screen attached to shut off valve. This screen can become plugged. It is a cylindrical shaped screen attached to the shut off valve, that sits up inside the tank. See also item #2, fuel cap vent can become plugged. 

On the fuel filter attachment, see item #12 purge screw. Let the filter fill up and expel air through this screw. 

See item #7 on the injection pump attachment. It's called a filter - may be a screen (I've never looked at this one).

I once had a blockage in the line from the tank to the filter. Looked like wadded up cobweb.


----------

